# DevaCurl - Let's Discuss



## Pancua (Feb 21, 2012)

So I've seen this pop up around MUT the last couple days but I'm ignorant. I watched a couple of YouTube videos and I see that Ulta has the product but I'm curious, who all is using it? Did you see immediate results? If not, how long before you did?

What are your opinions, advice, thoughts?


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

The results were IMMEDIATE and drastic. I spent the last 7 or so years using redken curlfresh and I had my hair "under control" or so I thought. Then I went to a devacurl salon, got a deva haircut, and started using deva only hair products. I've never seen so little frizz in my hair, such defined healthy curls, omg. I swear, its the best thing ever. For reference, below are my before and after curls. I hate all pictures of me and make stupid faces, lol. 

before: 





After: 









And apparently the longer I use it, the better it will get. The girl who cut my hair now uses only the conditioner and her hair was beautiful.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 21, 2012)

I love your hair! Beautiful color too!

I'm thinking of swinging by Ulta and picking up the travel pack to play with, see what it does for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 21, 2012)

From what I've seen of your hair, if you are wanting to wear it naturally curly, I think devacurl will be a great product. Definitely use it as the videos you watched show, and leave almost all of the conditioner in. I pin my hair up while I wait for it to dry to help the curls keep their shape, but the "cast" that the anGell forms definitely does a really good job. I am so in love with these products after less than a week, I've given all my other curl stuff away. I didn't believe anything could work like this, because I've spent so many years trying so many different products. 

If you like the products once you try them, definitely try to find a deva stylist, my sister has been cutting my hair since she started cosmetology school (she graduated 6 years ago, lol) and she is an excellent stylist but just didn't have a clue what to do with curly hair.


----------



## Pancua (Feb 21, 2012)

My stylist isn't a deva stylist but he's done wonders for my hair. I haven't found a deva stylist anywhere close to me (closest is an hour away) so until then I'll pay the $$ to my guy but just getting my hair healthy again would be grand


----------



## Playedinloops (Feb 22, 2012)

Let me know if you try/what you think!


----------



## selene (Jun 24, 2012)

Where are these instructional videos? 

Are these the videos you watched? http://www.mydevacurl.com/curly_lifestyle/videos

I've had good luck with the set it free, no poo and one condition, but overall, I've not had good luck with devacurl's styling products.  I did at first, and then they just stopped working well for me...?

Has anyone tried the devacurl dryer with devafuser?  I had a hairdresser use it on me, and I LOVED it.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 7, 2012)

I finally picked up the trial pack with everything in it. Justs had my first washing and letting it air dry. Should be interesting to see if there is a dramatic difference.


----------



## suenotto (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm curious about these products too. I have naturally wavy hair and have used lots of beach hair products and b&amp;b's hair (un)dressing cream to help the curls along.


----------



## Pancua (Jul 7, 2012)

I have to say, I think I am in love. THis is what my hair usually looks like after a washing using Matrix Curl shampoo and conditioner.





And this is what it looks like today after using the Deva Curl system:









And this is with no other product. Just the shampoo, conditioner and styling gel. In order to get even close to this kind of curl before, I would have to use a serum plus a mousse and a gel.


----------



## tray5335 (Aug 23, 2012)

Deva curl is amazing!  Its expensive, but my hair looks great!  I use the arcangel, so its more of a firm hold, but I love my curls for the first time!


----------

